
Apache Maven 3.6.2 Released - based2
https://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/maven-announce/201909.mbox/%3CCACcefgc8DBFwq5vQ7EuZNGSeBxemz6Hd_2n%3DMV9T%3DpYgdUM5EA%40mail.gmail.com%3E
======
based2
[http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/maven-dev/201909.mb...](http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/maven-
dev/201909.mbox/%3cop.z7q2zruokdkhrr@desktop-2khsk44.mshome.net%3e) Regression
when working partial exclusions (either the groupId contains a wildcard or the
artifact contains a wildcard)

------
based2
[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-221882](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-221882)
Exception when importing projects with Maven 3.6.2

